# You can sub 20 - Roux Version.



## PandaCuber (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello fellow cubers!

I don't know if you all have seen 'cyoubx' videos. But he had this short series of "You can be sub-20 without..." Using CFOP of course..

So.., where i live, it is now summer time and I have nothing to do, so I thought I'd do a You can sub 20 with Roux! 

I will make this series and will try to upload videos to youtube every time I get the challenge done, even if that means multiple uploads on one day or uploads every other day.

The hard part about this series, is that I just recently broke the sub 20 barrier. I can easily do sub 20 solves, but there will come a solve where I just cant 

I already plan on making video with, 
-No lookahead
-2LookCMLL
-Making blocks without M-slice

If there are other challenges you think I should do, please please tell me. 

Thanks -teh PandaCuber.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2012)

I understand the 2 look CMLL, but the others are stupid. Why would you force yourself to solve badly?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it'll be difficult to do the no lookahead. Not because, well, no lookahead, but because it's kind of difficult to stop looking ahead, at least for me. Lookahead just kindof developed to the point where it's natural so I can't *stop* looking ahead. :/


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I understand the 2 look CMLL, but the others are stupid. Why would you force yourself to solve badly?


 
I see it as a challenge. Its not like ill be practicing that challenge day and night, And thats also why i ask for opinions


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I understand the 2 look CMLL, but the others are stupid. Why would you force yourself to solve badly?


 
To show that you don't need to be a Full Fridrich solver to average sub-20. Or a Roux solver with a bunch of algs. He's trying to make people understand that 20 seconds isn't _that_ fast


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 3, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> To show that you don't need to be a Full Fridrich solver to average sub-20. Or a Roux solver with a bunch of algs. He's trying to make people understand that 20 seconds isn't _that_ fast


 
Exactly.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 3, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> To show that you don't need to be a Full Fridrich solver to average sub-20. Or a Roux solver with a bunch of algs. He's trying to make people understand that 20 seconds isn't _that_ fast


 
Huh. I kind of got this out of it. "You can be fast (sub-20) without doing the common things pros do." That doesn't sound right... I know what I'm trying to say but I can't put it into the correct words.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Huh. I kind of got this out of it. "You can be fast (sub-20) without doing the common things pros do." That doesn't sound right... I know what I'm trying to say but I can't put it into the correct words.


 
You can be sub 20 without all of the shortcuts and algs? lol idk


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 5, 2012)

This isn't really a challenge but, do you think you could make a video on how to do LSE one handed? I just can't seem to do it quick when m solving.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 5, 2012)

Table abuse


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> This isn't really a challenge but, do you think you could make a video on how to do LSE one handed? I just can't seem to do it quick when m solving.


 
You know, im actually learning how to do OH. I use right hand , so what I do is place thumb on second block, index finger on U, ring finger on M and then use table abuse. Basically place the first block on the table and make believe the table is just your other hand holding the first block. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

i dont understand this, 20 seconds isnt that fast?
ive only gotten 1 solve under 20 seconds, and it was an 8 second lucky solve ended up skipping the whole last layer completly, i finished the second layer and it was solved so super lucky.
as of now i cant consistantly break the 45 second mark, and am averageing 45-50 or 1 min mark on a good day, out of 20-25 solves back to back in 1 go. i use cube timer for my scrambles, and waterman for my method. im trying to break into using roux. i have bad look ahead  it sucks really. 
is there anything i can to to help improve this. thanks.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

The danger is... if you have, for example sub-20 'without lookahead' -especially in Roux- people will be mislead. Lookahead is very important and most people miss it out, and improve only once they discover the importance.

Sure, you can easily get sub-20 without the fundamental techniques (meh not right word) of cubing, but you'll struggle later on to get *really* fast times.

I'm struggling to undo my bad LSE habits because I thought pauses during LSE wasn't a big problem, early on. Sure, it wasn't. Result, now my LSE is only like 2.5 seconds and it's hard for me to undo bad habits.



thackernerd said:


> This isn't really a challenge but, do you think you could make a video on how to do LSE one handed? I just can't seem to do it quick when m solving.


 
My way's unique, I thought it was normal until I showed Thom at UKO and he was like wtf. 
I lean on the FR edge, and kinda do it like SR rather than MU. Watch me solve and you'll see.


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry i didnt explain that better, the sub 9 single at that moment i was using layer by layer. my fault for not explaining that in the first place. 
i then gave up LBL, and moved on to petrus, roux and finally my normal method waterman/corners first, and explained by REDKB on youtube.


----------



## Hyrtsi (Jan 5, 2012)

Uh. How about actually teaching people to look ahead? Blockbuilding and fingertrick tutorials for beginners would be appreciated as well. Do useful tutorials you know


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Hyrtsi said:


> Uh. How about actually teaching people to look ahead? Blockbuilding and fingertrick tutorials for beginners would be appreciated as well. Do useful tutorials you know


 
Yeah this is probably a getter idea. Thanks.!



chardison1980 said:


> sorry i didnt explain that better, the sub 9 single at that moment i was using layer by layer. my fault for not explaining that in the first place.
> i then gave up LBL, and moved on to petrus, roux and finally my normal method waterman/corners first, and explained by REDKB on youtube.


 
Should have mulitposted this  

Well what is that youre trying to say? Would you like a tutorial on lookahead with Roux?

Or that 20 seconds isnt that fast? ...I dont understand.


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

a tutorial on improving my look ahead would be nice if you could do that, along with edge pairing and advanced edge pairing without breaking up the first 1x2x3 block. (roux)
thanks.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> a tutorial on improving my look ahead would be nice if you could do that, along with edge pairing and advanced edge pairing without breaking up the first 1x2x3 block. (roux)
> thanks.


 
Alright no problem, Ill start working on that.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pfft, I already do the 1st and 2nd ones! (I still don't how I got to be the speed I am...)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Pfft, I already do the 1st and 2nd ones! (I still don't how I got to be the speed I am...)


 
Lol yeah you should work on that...lol


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Lol yeah you should work on that...lol


 
I just wayy to lazy. Trust me, I want to,


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

sounds good, ive been practicing edge pairing and insertion most of the day, im not very fast at it, can you send me a pm when the tutorial is done?
im going to try and post a couple videos of me doing some practice solves and maybe you guys can point out what im doing wrong. thanks


----------



## MostEd (Jan 5, 2012)

Lookaehad is the key of roux:
example: i turn fast during blocks = failure sup25
i turn slow and look for pieces - sub22 single definatly

using 2L CMLL( yeye i hate learning algs)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> sounds good, ive been practicing edge pairing and insertion most of the day, im not very fast at it, can you send me a pm when the tutorial is done?
> im going to try and post a couple videos of me doing some practice solves and maybe you guys can point out what im doing wrong. thanks


 
Yes, make a video and then I will make a video showing you what I think will work best for you.



MostEd said:


> Lookaehad is the key of roux:
> example: i turn fast during blocks = failure sup25
> i turn slow and look for pieces - sub22 single definatly
> 
> using 2L CMLL( yeye i hate learning algs)



Same happens with me,


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

just a random question, but does anyone ever do skype training, or tried it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> just a random question, but does anyone ever do skype training, or tried it.


 
Whats skype training? People training on skype with webcam to show others? idk...


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> just a random question, but does anyone ever do skype training, or tried it.


 
Yeah I'll do it with you if you like (Weekend maybe?). Fivebldcubing is my cubing skype.
I've taught quite a few people over skype...


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

yes using online video chat to cube with other people to help them get better or just race things like that, mybe pratice team bld who knows.

sounds good, we cant try it and see how it works out.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> sounds good, we *cant* try it and see how it works out.


 
Why not?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> yes using online video chat to cube with other people to help them get better or just race things like that, mybe pratice team bld who knows.



5BLD and I practice team bld sometimes, its fun. but we dont race cause he will win lolol.



5BLD said:


> Why not?


 
I think that was a typo .


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 5BLD and I practice team bld sometimes, its fun. but we dont race cause he will win


 
Lol our tbld is pretty fast 
When you catch up with me let's race.



PandaCuber said:


> I think that was a typo .


Yes it was. I knew that.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol our tbld is pretty fast
> When you catch up with me let's race.


 
Sub 45? Idk, we really gotta work on codes. A lottt.

Okay give me about 5 months to catch up p lolol.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol I'm genuinely hoping for sub-9 (globallish average) this year. Lets see if you catch up before then 
I actually think you can at least be sub-12 within this year.
What are you aiming for this year?

Sure, off topic but why not? It's off topic discussion after all.

--
Something on topic just so
Also I've done a you can sub-14 with awfully (this time properly unlike last time) slow turning video.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol I'm genuinely hoping for sub-9 (globallish average) this year. Lets see if you catch up before then
> I actually think you can at least be sub-12 within this year.
> What are you _aiming_ for this year?


 
Im hoping for sub 11. Dont think it will be that hard.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool. Good luck, I think you can definitely get sub-11.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Cool. Good luck, I think you can definitely get sub-11.


 
Thanks. Off topic some more, hows the site?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

I will work on it this weekend. I'm pretty busy and don't even have a computer (actually that renders editing it impossible right now  )

I will start again when I buy myself a new computer/ have enough money. For now I'll make videos which you can embed in the site...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I will work on it this weekend. I'm pretty busy and don't even have a computer (actually that renders editing it impossible right now  )


 
Thats why i asked in order for you tell me ...lool


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

How did you know?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> How did you know?


 
You told me...


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Mirzon (Jan 6, 2012)

I just wanted to hop in and say I'd enjoy getting some extra training on skype for Roux (Though I think gmails webcam system works better). I just started out and am still working on the 2lookCMLL algs but after I get those down having some one on one help would be amazing. (Insert Opinion just cause I can) Roux's Awesome and way more fun to learn then CFOP. Also your site seems to be coming along pretty well it is one of the sites I am using to learn. Thanks for hard work to help the noobs.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

Mirzon said:


> I just wanted to hop in and say I'd enjoy getting some extra training on skype for Roux (Though I think gmails webcam system works better). I just started out and am still working on the 2lookCMLL algs but after I get those down having some one on one help would be amazing. (Insert Opinion just cause I can) Roux's Awesome and way more fun to learn then CFOP. Also your site seems to be coming along pretty well it is one of the sites I am using to learn. Thanks for hard work to help the noobs.


 
Thanks. Maybe we could chat on skype, or you could chat with 5BLD, but he has been rather busy lately. You can email me as well if you have any questions.


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Why not?


sorry typing to fast, we CAN try it ad see if it works. my bad


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> sorry typing to fast, we CAN try it _*ad*_ see if it works. my bad


 
And* Lol im kiddin,


----------

